# [Thai NR] Natthaphat Mahtani 5.50 3x3 Single



## SolveThatCube (Jul 16, 2017)

Natthaphat's video:





My video:





Really cool to see someone get a 5 in person.
He also got a 7.92 NR average. http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2359&cat=1&rnd=3


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 16, 2017)

This is crazy considering the old NR is over like 4 years old now. Congrats


----------

